# Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?



## Flatty (3. Mai 2009)

Perty heil,
möchte mir n bivvy kaufen, in das 2 Liegen und etwas tackle passt. Möchte ohne Winterskin so höchsten um 280 euro ausgeben. Achte auf Belüftung und schnellen Aufbau.
Meine Favoriten zur Zeit wären in absteigender Reihenfolge:
-Pelzer Bunker Dome inkl. Überwurf (250 Euro)
-Ultimate Protect Dreamcatcher Duo Mk2 (160 Euro)
-B Richi T Rex FS Version 2009 (250 Euro)
-Spro Strategy Specialist pro Dome (205 Euro)
Was ist eure Meinung nach das beste bivvy? ;+
MfG


----------



## stefan fiedel (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*

Hi,
kann dir nur das B Richi empfehlen.Wirklich top verarbeitet und du hast richtig viel Platz in dem Teil!!!Alle anderen Tents sind viel einfacher verarbeitet...Sind vieleicht auch nicht schlecht aber das T Rex ist das beste davon.Glaub mir war 08/09 auf acht Messen im Karpfenbereich und von daher weis ich von was ich spreche!

Gruss,
stefan


----------



## duck_68 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*

Hier kommen die meisten Zelte her - kannst sogar mit Deinem eigenen Logo bestellen


----------



## stefan fiedel (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*

Kar kommen die ganzen Tollen Sachen aus fern Ost wer das nicht weis der ist selbst schuld aber welcher "Westliche Hersteller" kann in dieser Quallität und zu solchen Preisen produzieren.Ich hatte Ruten-Blanks aus England und aus China in der Hand und ganz erlich die Jungs von der Insel konnten mit der Qualli und dem Preis aus Asien nicht mithalten!!!!
Ach und die min. Bestellabnahme sind 100St.

Gruss,
stefan


----------



## duck_68 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*

Schon klar Stefan, wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass so gut wie alle Zelte von ein und dem selben chinesischen Produzenten sind - nicht dass jemand auf die Idee kommt, die "Engländer" würden die besten Teile produzieren


----------



## stefan fiedel (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*

Im prinzip richtig aber selbst in China gibt es da unterschiede z.B. die verwendeten Bauteile.Beim B Richi sind die ganzen beanspruchten Teile aus Alu,um mal wieder auf das Thema zurück zu kommen.Ein guter Freund von mir will sich auch ein Zelt(Serie)bestellen und wir sind schon einen ganze Weile drann das geeignete zu finden(es gibt da viele Hersteller!).Ja die Zelte sehen alle ziemlich gleich aus aber in der einen Fabrik ist der Stoff nicht so hochwertig und in der anderen wo der Stoff gut ist bekommst du wieder nur Kunststoff Bauteile.Das ist auch so ein Thema wo man schreibe und schrieben und schreiben kann..

Gruss,
stefan


----------



## rice (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*

hab selbiges Ultimate Protect Dreamcatcher Duo Mk2 allerdings mit Winterskin und selbst damit bleibst in deinem Preißsegment.
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....-peg-wallet-ii-p-3957&cName=zelteschirme-c-26
hatte es im märz ohne aufgebaut ums ma zu testen der Regen bleibt draußen allerdings hast ohne skin Kondenswassser.
Verarbeitung bin ich zu frieden ok der Winterskin brennt hab nu keine Türe mehr^^(nich im eingangsbereich Kochen wenn die Tür nich eingeklipt ist^^)
zwei Liegen un etwas Gerödel passen Locker rein.
auf und abbau geht ruckzuck.

gruß  rice


----------



## rice (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*

so schauts aus wenn ma ne runde Kocht un die Tür net fest is^^


----------



## HBT (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*

wenn dir belüftung wichtig ist könnte ich das JRC Twin Skin Empfehlen Wasser bleibt auf jedenfall drausenund genug platz für 2 liegen un ein wenig tackle.


----------



## Hechtmagnet (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*

Also für 2 Liegen?

Dann ist das hier natürlich die ABSOLUTE Geilheit:

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/product_info.php?products_id=19846


Das Ding steht wie ein Fels.


----------



## Flatty (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*

Erstmal Danke für die vielen Antworten ... :vik:
@rice : wie sieht das beim mk2 mit der belüftung aus gibt es hinten noch moskitonetze ?

@all Weiß jemand was über den Pelzer Bunker dome?


----------



## rice (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*

jop hat hinten ne belüftung


----------



## Pförtnex (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*

hi
ich würde das B.Richi nehmen. Es ist einfach geil.


----------



## Flatty (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*

Naabend,
hab jetzt schon oft gehört, dass das B richi T rex sehr gut in dieser Preisklasse sein soll ... Bin jetzt auf ein für mich unglaubliches Angebot gestoßen... 
Das 
*EHMANNS fishing - Double Skin 2 Man Bivvy inklusive 
*

FÜR 270 Euro (Mit im Lieferumfang ein winterskin!!)
Denke das Ehmann sehr gute Quali aufweist... 
Wo ist der Haken bei diesem Angebot? 
Würd mich über viele Antworten freuen... 
MfG


----------



## Schakal0fant (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*

Ich habe ein Ehmans HotSpot 1Man Bivvy, ist zwar nur für eine Person aber weil das Thema Ehamanns aufkommt, ich kann es nur empfehlen, die Tasche ist RIESIG das Auf und Abbauen geht mit ein bisschen übung unter 5minuten, hat schon einige Gewitter und Sturmböhen mitgemacht.. Es hat ein kleines Vordach, womit man die Tür auch offen lassen kann bei leichtem Regen, du hast vorne und hinten Moskito netze...

einziger nachteil, du hast ein klein wenig kondenswasser ohne winterskin, es tropft nicht, aber die zeltwand wird feucht, das zelt gibt es auch in der 2mann version wobei ich davon aber nicht den preis kenne. 

EHMANNS FOR EVER

gerade wenn man zufaul ist nach ner Session das zelt pinibel zusammenzulegen und zu falten, so baust du es ab, tüddelst es irgendwie zusammen und schmeisst es in die tasche, die wirklich mehr als riesig ist..
was du bei starbaits oder so nicht hast...


----------



## turm13 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*



rice schrieb:


> hab selbiges Ultimate Protect Dreamcatcher Duo Mk2 allerdings mit Winterskin und selbst damit bleibst in deinem Preißsegment.
> http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....-peg-wallet-ii-p-3957&cName=zelteschirme-c-26hatte es im märz ohne aufgebaut ums ma zu testen der Regen bleibt draußen allerdings hast ohne skin Kondenswassser.
> Verarbeitung bin ich zu frieden ok der Winterskin brennt hab nu keine Türe mehr



Hier muss ich widersprechen,

ich finde die Verarbeitung mangelhaft! Bei mir ist der Stoff in dem das Dachgestänge hängt gerissen. Schlecht vernäht! Ich habe es weggeworfen und mir ein Starbaits Zelt geholt. Da stimmt die Qualität.


----------



## dudausg (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*

hi,

also viele zelte habe ich noch nicht gesehen, aber auch wenn die form gleich ist kann man qualitätsunterschiede feststellen. so wie ich es auf der geposteten seite gelesen habe, haben die angebote nur ne wassersäule von 3500mm.
ich kann auch nur die neuen b richi zelte empfehlen. da stimmt preisleistung und du macht bestimmt nichts falsch. zudem stimmt dort der service. wenn du noch ein paar € drauf packst, dann bekommst du die sogar mit nano-beschichtung.
wobei ich sagen muss, dass du mit ehmanns-zelte mit sicherheit auch nichts falsch machst.
man merkt echt schon große unterschiede... bei den bekannten namen wie trakker, b richi oder auch ehmanns... wird man selten schlechte quali finden.

gruß dennis


----------



## Carras (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*

Hi,

das eigentlich alle solche Zelte aus Fernost oder gar aus der selben Fabrik kommen, ist eigentlich jedem klar.

Aber es gibt in Bezug auf Qualität sehr wohl Unterschiede.

So haben die Angelfirmen eben die Möglichkeit beim Hersteller zw. verschiedenen Materialien auszuwählen.

- Stoffmaterial mit 3500 mm oder 5000 mm oder gar 10000mm oder eines das zudem noch Atmungsaktiv ist.

- Gestänge: aus Kunststoff oder aus Fiberglas oder aus Alu oder gar aus Ultraleicht Alu?

- Reisverschlüsse in 0815 Qualität oder mittelmäßige Qualität, gute Qualität oder gar YKK Qualität.

- Dann die Verarbeitung. Sind die Nähte einfach, doppelt oder gar dreifach genäht? Wurden die Nähte anschliessend verschweißt oder mit Klebeband getapt? oder wurde gar nix gemacht? Sind hochwertige (evtl. Faserverstärkte) Kunststoffteile verwendet worden oder nur billiges Zeug das bei -0 °C schon brüchig wird?

Ihr seht: es gibt hier unzählige Kombinationsmöglichkeiten, die sich nachher alle auf die Qualität und auf den Preis auswirken.
Daher darf man auch bei Produkten aus Fernost, nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren.

Aber zum eigentlichen Thema:

Ich würde hier zw. dem B.Richi und dem Ehmanns wählen. 

Ein anderes zigfach bewährtes Zelt, ist das JRC STI Twinskin 2 Mann. Das gibt derzeit auch so zw. 200 und 250.-€ (kompl.)

Gruß

Carras


----------



## scholl (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*

hi leute wollte mir auch ein zelt zulegen.
was hält ihr den von diesem exsemplar?
http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/angler/anaconda/metro-dome-1.html


----------



## HBT (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*

Wie schon gesagt kann auch das JRC Twin Skin empfehlen!!! Es ist meiner Meinung sehr gut verarbeitet und lässt sich schnell und einfach Auf/ sowie Abbauen. Vom Platzangebot ist es auf meistens ausreichend sollte aber nicht zu viel unnütz Tackle mitnehmen da es sonst eng wird sonst ein nahezu perfektes Zelt mit super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, momentan ist es bei Wilkerling für unter 200€ zu erhalten!!!!!!! Das einzige was noch ein Mängel für mich ist ist der zu kleine Packsack. Es ist nahezu unmöglich es in den mitgelieferten Packsack zu bekommen.
MfG


----------



## Flatty (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*

sooo leute hab mir jetzt endgültig das Ehmanns Hot Spot 2 man bivvy geholt :vik:... werd mal schreiben wie es ist ... freu mich auf das teil ...
MfG


----------



## Flatty (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*

Also das Hot Spot 2 man ist schon sehr groß... sieht alles qualitativ hochwertig aus, steht sehr fest... Ohne overwrap auch fischbar... 
Daumen hoch 
KAUFEMPFEHLUNG


----------



## Schakal0fant (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*

Sag ich doch, Ehmanns ist das Beste was es gibt.. 

vorallem die TASCHE


----------



## hotabych (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*



Schakal0fant schrieb:


> Sag ich doch, Ehmanns ist das Beste was es gibt..



schon möglich, aber erst nach Karsten Tenten, Aqua und Trakker in der gleichen Rangfolge


----------



## --roman-- (1. September 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*



scholl schrieb:


> hi leute wollte mir auch ein zelt zulegen.
> was hält ihr den von diesem exsemplar?
> http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/angler/anaconda/metro-dome-1.html



hi und hastdu schon ausprobiert ?? wie ist das teil ? 
will mir selber ein anschafen aber angebot ist so riesig #t


----------



## Tino (2. September 2009)

*AW: Welches Karpfenzelt Bivvy ...?*

Hallo Roman

Ich hab es mir dieses Jahr geholt und bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Teil.
Sehr gute Qualität und Top-Verarbeitung.
Zwei Dinge haben mich restlos überzeugt.
Die beiden hinteren Fenster machen das Zelt im Sommer sehr luftig.(5 Tage Ansitz in diesem Sommer)
In der Preisklasse (227€) habe ich vergeblich nach hinteren Fenstern gesucht.
Dann das Vordach.Bei Regen absolut hilfreich das kein Regen in den Eingangsbereich kommt.(bei offener Tür im Sommer)
Hatte einen Tag und eine Nacht kräftigen Regen mit kräftigen Wind.
Kam so gut wie kein Regen in den Eingangsbereich.

Hoffe meine Einschätzung hilft ein wenig


----------

